# Intel D510MO can't handle more then 1 nic?[SOLVED]

## larand54

I'm going to exchange my old firewall from old pc to a new mini-ITX based system.

I choosed Intels D510MO with a ATOM processor.

As I needed 3 ethernet-connections I had to use a "reiser-card" with two slots.

When testing i found that the built-in nic and the  nic in the first slot on the reisercard worked as expected, but the nic in the second slot refused handle DHCP. Even if I exchanged the nics on the reisercard it was the nic in the second slot that failed.

To test the system I started with IPFIRE which is quick and easy to install. When I connected the nic to another computer I could se that DHCP-requests was comming in from the problematic nic, we call it RED from now on, and that an offer was replied.

Couldn't se if any offer was received but on the firewalls log I could find that the nic received data.

To be sure that it wasn't anything with the IPFIRE that interfered, I tried another quick and dirty distribution  :Wink: 

The same thing happend there too.

I talked to my HW-provider and thought that it could be a problem with the ATOM processor and didn't believe in my suggestion that it could be the reisercard.

I would like to hear if anybody here have heard about some similar problems and if it could be resolved.

I'm also interested if it's possible to make a runneable gentoo system on a USB-stick? (2GB).

Thanks in advance..Last edited by larand54 on Mon Sep 13, 2010 11:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xibo

nah, the atom can handle that. it's an incompatibility between linux >=2.6.35-rc3 and dhcpcd. Downgrade to a 2.6.34 kernel and it should work properly.

And yes, you can get a runable gentoo on 2GiB. I had a gentoo base system that included X and Qt on a 1024 MiB tmpfs shared via nfs last week  :Wink: 

The trick is to put portage and the kernel sources/objects on nfs/cifs/..., and also using linker and compiler flags that reduce size.

----------

## larand54

Hmm, I think IPFIRE used 2.6.32 in the latest version. and the other system used 2.6.33.

And why just the second slot and not all?

----------

## xibo

does your config work on a different computer? the atom code is core2 compatible and vice versa ( i'm not sure about all those SSE extentions but you won't probably be using SSE at all anyway ), so you can just move your card and hdd(s) to a different computer ( eventually you need to modify the kernel though )

Does it work if you try using the non-working slot but disconnect the working one?

----------

## larand54

 *xibo wrote:*   

> does your config work on a different computer? the atom code is core2 compatible and vice versa ( i'm not sure about all those SSE extentions but you won't probably be using SSE at all anyway ), so you can just move your card and hdd(s) to a different computer ( eventually you need to modify the kernel though )

 

I had the cards working on another computer from the beginning. I moved them from the working system to this itx-system.

 *xibo wrote:*   

> Does it work if you try using the non-working slot but disconnect the working one?

 

This one I have not tested yet. I'll do that tomorrow.

----------

## larand54

Ok, this time I removed the card in slot 1, the working slot, but still... the card in slot 2 does not work.

Maybe it is the reisercard or can it be something else?

----------

## larand54

Today I got a new reisercard but I still get the same result. I also tested another MB VIA-nano.

But it was the same problem.

If I look at the ifconfig-printout i can see that theres no bytes registered for rx and tx.

I connected both green and blue to the same switch and changed the ip of blue  to be on the same network as green. Then from another computer on the same network I ping:ed the blue and got response!

But then when I looked through wireshark I could see that the response came from green!

How's that possible it does not have the address that I ping:ed.

To sum it up...

I switched the nic's on the reisercard - always the card in slot 2 that has the problem.

I tried another MB - same result.

I tried another linux-dist (puppy) - same result.

I also tested another nic in slot 2 - same result.

And I need to say that it is not dhcp thats the problem, it looks that no byte:s is leaving the nic into the computer.

There is a jumper (idsel) on the reisercard, tried to move it into another place but that didn't work at all.

But I didn't try more than a couple of different positions.

Is it possible to do something else...  :Crying or Very sad: 

from ifconfig: (the blue0 is the one don't work)

```
blue0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:44:96:8C:4B  

          inet addr:172.16.68.220  Bcast:172.16.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0xc000 

green0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:27:0E:07:69:ED  

          inet addr:172.16.68.1  Bcast:172.16.68.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:40959 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:40342 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:7614711 (7.2 Mb)  TX bytes:16551672 (15.7 Mb)

          Interrupt:28 Base address:0x8000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:278 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:278 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:22392 (21.8 Kb)  TX bytes:22392 (21.8 Kb)

red0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:4C:43:14:93  

          inet addr:192.168.0.100  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:25864 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:21302 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:10260914 (9.7 Mb)  TX bytes:2737115 (2.6 Mb)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0xa100 

```

From lspci -v:

```
01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device d615

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 28

   I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]

   Memory at e0004000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Expansion ROM at e0020000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint IRQ 1

   Capabilities: [ac] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=4

   Capabilities: [cc] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-e0-4c-68-00-00-00-03

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at 1100 [size=256]

   Memory at e0100100 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Expansion ROM at 81000000 [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

[b]Below, the one that don't work:[/b]

05:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 22

   I/O ports at 1000 [size=256]

   Memory at e0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

```

----------

## Anarcho

Maybe a good old interupt problem?

Try cat /proc/interrupts to see if there are some duplicate IRQs?

I had a similar problem a month ago. Bought a new Core i5 System with a new Motherboard and I also need 3 NICs, 1 onboard, one PCI and one PCIe. In addition to that I need a AVM ISDN card. I had to switch the ISDN and the PCI NIC, otherwise only the ISDN card was recognized at all in lspci. The PCIe NIC also doesn't work in all PCIe slots... Reminded me on good old ISA / VESA / PCI times...

----------

## xibo

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Maybe a good old interupt problem?
> 
> Try cat /proc/interrupts to see if there are some duplicate IRQs?
> 
> I had a similar problem a month ago. Bought a new Core i5 System with a new Motherboard and I also need 3 NICs, 1 onboard, one PCI and one PCIe. In addition to that I need a AVM ISDN card. I had to switch the ISDN and the PCI NIC, otherwise only the ISDN card was recognized at all in lspci. The PCIe NIC also doesn't work in all PCIe slots... Reminded me on good old ISA / VESA / PCI times...

 

The interfaces are using different interrupts ( 21, 22 and 28 ) according his lspci quote though...

----------

## Anarcho

 *xibo wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Maybe a good old interupt problem?
> 
> Try cat /proc/interrupts to see if there are some duplicate IRQs?
> 
> I had a similar problem a month ago. Bought a new Core i5 System with a new Motherboard and I also need 3 NICs, 1 onboard, one PCI and one PCIe. In addition to that I need a AVM ISDN card. I had to switch the ISDN and the PCI NIC, otherwise only the ISDN card was recognized at all in lspci. The PCIe NIC also doesn't work in all PCIe slots... Reminded me on good old ISA / VESA / PCI times... 
> ...

 

I've seen this as well, but there might be other hardware on the same IRQs.

----------

## larand54

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Maybe a good old interupt problem?
> 
> Try cat /proc/interrupts to see if there are some duplicate IRQs?
> 
> .

 

It doesn't look so... but you can see that there's no interrupt on IRQ22..strange huh? And 4 cpu:s? Ok ATOM is a dual core but 4..?

```
# cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0       CPU1       CPU2       CPU3       

  0:         71         42         39         48   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:         22         19         19         19   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  8:          0          0          1          0   IO-APIC-edge      rtc0

  9:          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 16:          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb5

 18:          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb4

 19:          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb3, ata_piix

 21:     225856     224995     226524     225285   IO-APIC-fasteoi   red0

 22:          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   blue0

 23:      18281      18270      18315      18349   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2

 28:     223161     224036     222465     223661   PCI-MSI-edge      green0

 29:         46         47         46         46   PCI-MSI-edge      hda_intel

NMI:          0          0          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:     287740     276887     232126     416024   Local timer interrupts

SPU:          0          0          0          0   Spurious interrupts

PMI:          0          0          0          0   Performance monitoring interrupts

PND:          0          0          0          0   Performance pending work

RES:        661        677        557        603   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:       7925       1832       5322        484   Function call interrupts

TLB:      82228      22601      13430     166324   TLB shootdowns

TRM:          0          0          0          0   Thermal event interrupts

THR:          0          0          0          0   Threshold APIC interrupts

MCE:          0          0          0          0   Machine check exceptions

MCP:        171        171        171        171   Machine check polls

ERR:          3

MIS:          0

```

----------

## xibo

 *larand54 wrote:*   

> And 4 cpu:s? Ok ATOM is a dual core but 4..?

 

It has 2 cores which each have 1 processor and one hyperthreading fake, so 2*(1+1)=4.

----------

## larand54

 *xibo wrote:*   

>  *larand54 wrote:*   And 4 cpu:s? Ok ATOM is a dual core but 4..? 
> 
> It has 2 cores which each have 1 processor and one hyperthreading fake, so 2*(1+1)=4.

 

Yes, I thought so.

I just wonder if there can be some settings for the kernel or some test to be run that could give me some more clues?

----------

## larand54

When I looked at the listing from the startup sequence, I found that IRQ22 was used by "Intel HDA" which I found could be the sound system.

This was not reported when I run "cat /proc/interrupts". Why?

I disabled the sound system in BIOS but it didn't help.

Maybe I need to force another interrupt for the card? How can I do that if possible?

----------

## devsk

 *xibo wrote:*   

> nah, the atom can handle that. it's an incompatibility between linux >=2.6.35-rc3 and dhcpcd. Downgrade to a 2.6.34 kernel and it should work properly.

 Is that documented somewhere? Are dhcpcd folks aware of it?

----------

## devsk

 *devsk wrote:*   

>  *xibo wrote:*   nah, the atom can handle that. it's an incompatibility between linux >=2.6.35-rc3 and dhcpcd. Downgrade to a 2.6.34 kernel and it should work properly. Is that documented somewhere? Are dhcpcd folks aware of it?

 just reporting: dhcpcd-5.2.7 fixes the issue with 2.6.35.2 for me. I can now get a lease successfully!

----------

## larand54

 *devsk wrote:*   

>  *xibo wrote:*   nah, the atom can handle that. it's an incompatibility between linux >=2.6.35-rc3 and dhcpcd. Downgrade to a 2.6.34 kernel and it should work properly. Is that documented somewhere? Are dhcpcd folks aware of it?

 

Ok, but the problem was deeper than that, the card is accessed ok, the device is setup correctly and ifconfig reports well but I can't get any data out or in from the card in the second slot of the reisercard. Maybe it is something with IRQ I don't now. I'm getting desperate...  :Mad: 

----------

## larand54

Ok, I have got something.....for you...HW-gurus.  :Wink: 

If I run "ifconfig eth2 up 192.168.0.119" and then ping that address from another computer on the network, the ping is answered but it is not "eth2" that answer - it's eth1 - the nick in the first slot of the reiser card.

If I unplug eth1, then there is no response on the ping.

Can anyone explain what's going on?

dmesg-dump:[code:1:38f3917a1b]

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.34-gentoo-r1fwKernelforATOMfirsttry (root@jme) (gcc version 4.3.4 (Gentoo Hardened 4.3.4 p1.1, pie-10.1.5) ) #5 SMP Thu Aug 19 09:33:13 CEST 2010

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000008f000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000008f000 - 0000000000090000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000090000 - 000000000009ec00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009ec00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007eebd000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007eebd000 - 000000007eebf000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007eebf000 - 000000007ef47000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007ef47000 - 000000007efbf000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007efbf000 - 000000007eff1000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007eff1000 - 000000007efff000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007efff000 - 000000007f000000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f000000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000f8000000 - 00000000fc000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection cannot be enabled: non-PAE kernel!

[    0.000000] DMI 2.5 present.

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x7f000 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-DFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   E0000-FFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 07F000000 mask FFF000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 base 0FFFF0000 mask FFFFF0000 write-protect

[    0.000000]   3 base 0FFF10000 mask FFFFF0000 write-protect

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000001000 - 0000000000002000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000010000 - 000000000008f000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000008f000 - 0000000000090000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000090000 - 000000000009ec00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000009ec00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 000000007eebd000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007eebd000 - 000000007eebf000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007eebf000 - 000000007ef47000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007ef47000 - 000000007efbf000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007efbf000 - 000000007eff1000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007eff1000 - 000000007efff000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007efff000 - 000000007f000000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007f000000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000f8000000 - 00000000fc000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 01c00000

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [c00fe200] fe200

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000377fe000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k

[    0.000000]  0000400000 - 0037400000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  0037400000 - 00377fe000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 15000-1a000

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: 37f4e000 - 37ff0000

[    0.000000] Allocated new RAMDISK: 00100000 - 001a1f25

[    0.000000] Move RAMDISK from 0000000037f4e000 - 0000000037feff24 to 00100000 - 001a1f24

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000fe020 00024 (v02 INTEL )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 7effe120 0004C (v01 INTEL  MOPNV10J 00000094      01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 7effd000 000F4 (v03 INTEL  MOPNV10J 00000094 MSFT 0100000D)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 7eff9000 038FA (v01 INTEL  MOPNV10J 00000094 MSFT 0100000D)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 7ef87000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 7eff8000 00084 (v02 INTEL  MOPNV10J 00000094 MSFT 0100000D)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 7eff7000 0003C (v01 INTEL  MOPNV10J 00000094 MSFT 0100000D)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 7eff6000 00038 (v01 INTEL  MOPNV10J 00000094 MSFT 0100000D)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7eff2000 037AC (v01 INTEL  SSDT  PM 00000094 MSFT 0100000D)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] 1144MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 887MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000001 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe

[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0007f000

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[7] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000001 -> 0x00000002

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000008f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000090 -> 0x0000009e

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0007eebd

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0007eebf -> 0x0007ef47

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0007efbf -> 0x0007eff1

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0007efff -> 0x0007f000

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 519942

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c167e240, node_mem_map c17ae020

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3950 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 2289 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 290441 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high level lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high level lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high level lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x04] high level lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x08] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 8, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24

[    0.000000] early_res array is doubled to 64 at [16000 - 167ff]

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 80000000:78000000)

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:4 nr_cpumask_bits:4 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 14 pages/cpu @c2800000 s33172 r0 d24172 u1048576

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s33172 r0 d24172 u1048576 alloc=1*4194304

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 515877

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: real_root=/dev/loop0 looptype=squashfs loop=livecd.squashfs vga=791 initrd=/boot/initrd1 udev nodevfs cdroot=/dev/sda1 dodmraid rootdelay=2 scandelay=1

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Subtract (53 early reservations)

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]   EX TRAMPOLINE

[    0.000000]   #2 [0001000000 - 00017a47e8]   TEXT DATA BSS

[    0.000000]   #3 [00017a5000 - 00017ac126]             BRK

[    0.000000]   #4 [000009ec00 - 00000fe200]   BIOS reserved

[    0.000000]   #5 [00000fe200 - 00000fe210]    MP-table mpf

[    0.000000]   #6 [00000fe250 - 0000100000]   BIOS reserved

[    0.000000]   #7 [00000fe210 - 00000fe250]    MP-table mpc

[    0.000000]   #8 [0000010000 - 0000011000]      TRAMPOLINE

[    0.000000]   #9 [0000011000 - 0000015000]     ACPI WAKEUP

[    0.000000]   #10 [0000015000 - 0000016000]         PGTABLE

[    0.000000]   #11 [0000100000 - 00001a2000]     NEW RAMDISK

[    0.000000]   #12 [00017ad000 - 00017ae000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #13 [00017ae000 - 000278e000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #14 [00017a4800 - 00017a4804]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #15 [00017a4840 - 00017a4900]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #16 [00017a4900 - 00017a4954]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #17 [000278e000 - 0002791000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #18 [00017a4980 - 00017a49ec]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #19 [0002791000 - 0002797000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #20 [00017a4a00 - 00017a4a25]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #21 [00017a4a40 - 00017a4a67]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #22 [00017a4a80 - 00017a4c78]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #23 [00017a4c80 - 00017a4cc0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #24 [00017a4cc0 - 00017a4d00]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #25 [00017a4d00 - 00017a4d40]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #26 [00017a4d40 - 00017a4d80]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #27 [00017a4d80 - 00017a4dc0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #28 [00017a4dc0 - 00017a4e00]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #29 [00017a4e00 - 00017a4e40]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #30 [00017a4e40 - 00017a4e80]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #31 [00017a4e80 - 00017a4ec0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #32 [00017a4ec0 - 00017a4f00]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #33 [00017a4f00 - 00017a4f40]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #34 [00017a4f40 - 00017a4f80]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #35 [00017a4f80 - 00017a4fc0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #36 [00017a4fc0 - 00017a5000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #37 [00017ac140 - 00017ac180]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #38 [00017ac180 - 00017ac218]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #39 [00017ac240 - 00017ac2d8]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #40 [0002800000 - 000280e000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #41 [0002900000 - 000290e000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #42 [0002a00000 - 0002a0e000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #43 [0002b00000 - 0002b0e000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #44 [00017ac300 - 00017ac304]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #45 [00017ac340 - 00017ac344]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #46 [00017ac380 - 00017ac390]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #47 [00017ac3c0 - 00017ac3d0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #48 [00017ac400 - 00017ac4a0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #49 [00017ac4c0 - 00017ac508]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #50 [0002797000 - 000279b000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #51 [000280e000 - 000288e000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #52 [000279b000 - 00027db000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0007f000)

[    0.000000] Memory: 2053928k/2080768k available (4327k kernel code, 25840k reserved, 2393k data, 392k init, 1170920k highmem)

[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff6a000 - 0xfffff000   ( 596 kB)

[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc1691000 - 0xc16f3000   ( 392 kB)

[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc1439e82 - 0xc16904d4   (2393 kB)

[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc1439e82   (4327 kB)

[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:384

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 1666.887 MHz processor.

[    0.001007] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3333.77 BogoMIPS (lpj=1666887)

[    0.001058] Security Framework initialized

[    0.001068] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.001085] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.001099] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.001321] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.001330] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.001339] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks

[    0.001353] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.001363] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.001376] Performance Events: Atom events, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.001392] ... version:                3

[    0.001399] ... bit width:              40

[    0.001405] ... generic registers:      2

[    0.001412] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff

[    0.001420] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.001427] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.001433] ... event mask:             0000000700000003

[    0.001445] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[    0.005395] ACPI: Core revision 20100121

[    0.022091] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.022507] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.033136] CPU0: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D510   @ 1.66GHz stepping 0a

[    0.033999] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1

[    0.001999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.105145]  #2

[    0.001999] Initializing CPU#2

[    0.177114]  #3 Ok.

[    0.001999] Initializing CPU#3

[    0.249016] Brought up 4 CPUs

[    0.249029] Total of 4 processors activated (13333.28 BogoMIPS).

[    0.250106] khelper used greatest stack depth: 6912 bytes left

[    0.251130] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.252049] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.252053] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.252083] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] (base 0xf8000000)

[    0.252083] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.252083] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

[    0.252083] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.268063] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.270978] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.280173] ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.283129] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.283147] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S5)

[    0.283191] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.295183] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.296297] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.297088] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.297102] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.297114] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.297126] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.297136] pci_bus 0000:00: scanning bus

[    0.297156] pci 0000:00:00.0: found [8086:a000] class 000600 header type 00

[    0.297192] pci 0000:00:00.0: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.297201] pci 0000:00:00.0: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.297230] pci 0000:00:02.0: found [8086:a001] class 000300 header type 00

[    0.297244] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xe0300000-0xe037ffff]

[    0.297252] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14: [io  0x30c0-0x30c7]

[    0.297260] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff pref]

[    0.297268] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xe0200000-0xe02fffff]

[    0.297285] pci 0000:00:02.0: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.297293] pci 0000:00:02.0: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.297366] pci 0000:00:1c.0: found [8086:27d0] class 000604 header type 01

[    0.297414] pci 0000:00:1c.0: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.297421] pci 0000:00:1c.0: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.297462] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.297470] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.297505] pci 0000:00:1c.1: found [8086:27d2] class 000604 header type 01

[    0.297553] pci 0000:00:1c.1: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.297560] pci 0000:00:1c.1: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.297601] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.297608] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

[    0.297643] pci 0000:00:1c.2: found [8086:27d4] class 000604 header type 01

[    0.297691] pci 0000:00:1c.2: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.297698] pci 0000:00:1c.2: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.297738] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.297746] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# disabled

[    0.297781] pci 0000:00:1c.3: found [8086:27d6] class 000604 header type 01

[    0.297828] pci 0000:00:1c.3: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.297836] pci 0000:00:1c.3: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.297876] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.297883] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

[    0.297921] pci 0000:00:1d.0: found [8086:27c8] class 000c03 header type 00

[    0.297963] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0x3080-0x309f]

[    0.297986] pci 0000:00:1d.0: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.297994] pci 0000:00:1d.0: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.298089] pci 0000:00:1d.1: found [8086:27c9] class 000c03 header type 00

[    0.298130] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0x3060-0x307f]

[    0.298154] pci 0000:00:1d.1: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.298162] pci 0000:00:1d.1: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.298185] pci 0000:00:1d.2: found [8086:27ca] class 000c03 header type 00

[    0.298225] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0x3040-0x305f]

[    0.298249] pci 0000:00:1d.2: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.298256] pci 0000:00:1d.2: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.298280] pci 0000:00:1d.3: found [8086:27cb] class 000c03 header type 00

[    0.298320] pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20: [io  0x3020-0x303f]

[    0.298343] pci 0000:00:1d.3: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.298351] pci 0000:00:1d.3: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.298386] pci 0000:00:1d.7: found [8086:27cc] class 000c03 header type 00

[    0.298411] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xe0380400-0xe03807ff]

[    0.298457] pci 0000:00:1d.7: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.298464] pci 0000:00:1d.7: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.298494] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.298502] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.298531] pci 0000:00:1e.0: found [8086:2448] class 000604 header type 01

[    0.298573] pci 0000:00:1e.0: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.298581] pci 0000:00:1e.0: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.298627] pci 0000:00:1f.0: found [8086:27bc] class 000601 header type 00

[    0.298693] pci 0000:00:1f.0: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.298701] pci 0000:00:1f.0: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.298749] pci 0000:00:1f.2: found [8086:27c0] class 000101 header type 00

[    0.298770] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0x30b8-0x30bf]

[    0.298781] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0x30cc-0x30cf]

[    0.298793] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0x30b0-0x30b7]

[    0.298804] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0x30c8-0x30cb]

[    0.298815] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0x30a0-0x30af]

[    0.298827] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xe0380000-0xe03803ff]

[    0.298846] pci 0000:00:1f.2: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.298854] pci 0000:00:1f.2: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.298877] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.298884] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.298912] pci 0000:00:1f.3: found [8086:27da] class 000c05 header type 00

[    0.298956] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x3000-0x301f]

[    0.298981] pci 0000:00:1f.3: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.298988] pci 0000:00:1f.3: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.299012] pci_bus 0000:00: fixups for bus

[    0.299021] pci 0000:00:1c.0: scanning [bus 01-01] behind bridge, pass 0

[    0.299083] pci_bus 0000:01: scanning bus

[    0.299116] pci 0000:01:00.0: found [10ec:8168] class 000200 header type 00

[    0.299138] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [io  0x2000-0x20ff]

[    0.299169] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xe0004000-0xe0004fff 64bit pref]

[    0.299193] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 20: [mem 0xe0000000-0xe0003fff 64bit pref]

[    0.299207] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xfffe0000-0xffffffff pref]

[    0.299220] pci 0000:01:00.0: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.299275] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.299280] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.299289] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.299323] pci_bus 0000:01: fixups for bus

[    0.299328] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.299341] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.299350] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

[    0.299363] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xe00fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.299368] pci_bus 0000:01: bus scan returning with max=01

[    0.299378] pci 0000:00:1c.1: scanning [bus 02-02] behind bridge, pass 0

[    0.299440] pci_bus 0000:02: scanning bus

[    0.299446] pci_bus 0000:02: fixups for bus

[    0.299451] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.299463] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.299471] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

[    0.299483] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.299489] pci_bus 0000:02: bus scan returning with max=02

[    0.299498] pci 0000:00:1c.2: scanning [bus 03-03] behind bridge, pass 0

[    0.299559] pci_bus 0000:03: scanning bus

[    0.299565] pci_bus 0000:03: fixups for bus

[    0.299569] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    0.299581] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.299590] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

[    0.299602] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.299607] pci_bus 0000:03: bus scan returning with max=03

[    0.299616] pci 0000:00:1c.3: scanning [bus 04-04] behind bridge, pass 0

[    0.299678] pci_bus 0000:04: scanning bus

[    0.299684] pci_bus 0000:04: fixups for bus

[    0.299689] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

[    0.299700] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.299709] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

[    0.299721] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.299726] pci_bus 0000:04: bus scan returning with max=04

[    0.299736] pci 0000:00:1e.0: scanning [bus 05-05] behind bridge, pass 0

[    0.299769] pci_bus 0000:05: scanning bus

[    0.299789] pci 0000:05:00.0: found [10ec:8139] class 000200 header type 00

[    0.299811] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 10: [io  0x1100-0x11ff]

[    0.299823] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xe0100100-0xe01001ff]

[    0.299858] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff pref]

[    0.299870] pci 0000:05:00.0: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.299894] pci 0000:05:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.299898] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.299906] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.299939] pci 0000:05:05.0: found [10ec:8139] class 000200 header type 00

[    0.299962] pci 0000:05:05.0: reg 10: [io  0x1000-0x10ff]

[    0.299974] pci 0000:05:05.0: reg 14: [mem 0xe0100000-0xe01000ff]

[    0.300015] pci 0000:05:05.0: reg 30: [mem 0xfffe0000-0xffffffff pref]

[    0.300027] pci 0000:05:05.0: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.300050] pci 0000:05:05.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.300055] pci 0000:05:05.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.300063] pci 0000:05:05.0: PME# disabled

[    0.300113] pci_bus 0000:05: fixups for bus

[    0.300119] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05] (subtractive decode)

[    0.300132] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.300141] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0100000-0xe01fffff]

[    0.300153] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.300160] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    0.300166] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.300172] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.300179] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xf7ffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.300185] pci_bus 0000:05: bus scan returning with max=05

[    0.300194] pci 0000:00:1c.0: scanning [bus 01-01] behind bridge, pass 1

[    0.300206] pci 0000:00:1c.1: scanning [bus 02-02] behind bridge, pass 1

[    0.300218] pci 0000:00:1c.2: scanning [bus 03-03] behind bridge, pass 1

[    0.300229] pci 0000:00:1c.3: scanning [bus 04-04] behind bridge, pass 1

[    0.300241] pci 0000:00:1e.0: scanning [bus 05-05] behind bridge, pass 1

[    0.300250] pci_bus 0000:00: bus scan returning with max=05

[    0.300255] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.300265] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.300580] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P32_._PRT]

[    0.300965] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

[    0.301108] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX1._PRT]

[    0.301239] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX2._PRT]

[    0.301369] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

[    0.311256] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

[    0.311468] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

[    0.311677] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

[    0.311880] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

[    0.312099] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

[    0.312308] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

[    0.312511] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

[    0.312715] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

[    0.313109] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.313109] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.313274] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.313274] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.314080] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.314107] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.314107] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.315071] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.22.1.

[    0.315079] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.315089] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.315110] pci 0000:00:02.0: BAR 0: reserving [mem 0xe0300000-0xe037ffff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315118] pci 0000:00:02.0: BAR 1: reserving [io  0x30c0-0x30c7 flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315126] pci 0000:00:02.0: BAR 2: reserving [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff flags 0x42208] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315134] pci 0000:00:02.0: BAR 3: reserving [mem 0xe0200000-0xe02fffff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315156] pci 0000:00:1d.0: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x3080-0x309f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315166] pci 0000:00:1d.1: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x3060-0x307f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315176] pci 0000:00:1d.2: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x3040-0x305f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315187] pci 0000:00:1d.3: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x3020-0x303f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315197] pci 0000:00:1d.7: BAR 0: reserving [mem 0xe0380400-0xe03807ff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315213] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 0: reserving [io  0x30b8-0x30bf flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315221] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 1: reserving [io  0x30cc-0x30cf flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315228] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 2: reserving [io  0x30b0-0x30b7 flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315236] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 3: reserving [io  0x30c8-0x30cb flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315243] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x30a0-0x30af flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315251] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 5: reserving [mem 0xe0380000-0xe03803ff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315262] pci 0000:00:1f.3: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x3000-0x301f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315273] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 0: reserving [io  0x2000-0x20ff flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315281] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 2: reserving [mem 0xe0004000-0xe0004fff flags 0x14220c] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315289] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 4: reserving [mem 0xe0000000-0xe0003fff flags 0x14220c] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315299] pci 0000:05:00.0: BAR 0: reserving [io  0x1100-0x11ff flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315307] pci 0000:05:00.0: BAR 1: reserving [mem 0xe0100100-0xe01001ff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315317] pci 0000:05:05.0: BAR 0: reserving [io  0x1000-0x10ff flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315325] pci 0000:05:05.0: BAR 1: reserving [mem 0xe0100000-0xe01000ff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.315380] reserve RAM buffer: 0000000000002000 - 000000000000ffff 

[    0.315386] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000008f000 - 000000000008ffff 

[    0.315391] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009ec00 - 000000000009ffff 

[    0.315397] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007eebd000 - 000000007fffffff 

[    0.315404] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007ef47000 - 000000007fffffff 

[    0.315411] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007eff1000 - 000000007fffffff 

[    0.315417] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007f000000 - 000000007fffffff 

[    0.316101] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.316101] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.316101] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    0.316101] hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.320036] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    0.334854] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.334882] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.338151] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

[    0.338165] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.338193] system 00:01: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] has been reserved

[    0.338205] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

[    0.338216] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    0.338227] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    0.338238] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    0.338249] system 00:01: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] could not be reserved

[    0.338260] system 00:01: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.338272] system 00:01: [mem 0xfff00000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.338291] system 00:06: [io  0x0500-0x053f] has been reserved

[    0.338301] system 00:06: [io  0x0400-0x047f] has been reserved

[    0.338311] system 00:06: [io  0x0680-0x06ff] has been reserved

[    0.373039] pci 0000:01:00.0: no compatible bridge window for [mem 0xfffe0000-0xffffffff pref]

[    0.373057] pci 0000:05:00.0: no compatible bridge window for [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff pref]

[    0.373071] pci 0000:05:05.0: no compatible bridge window for [mem 0xfffe0000-0xffffffff pref]

[    0.373147] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0xe0400000-0xe07fffff]

[    0.373159] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0xe0800000-0xe09fffff]

[    0.373171] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xe0a00000-0xe0bfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.373184] pci 0000:00:1c.2: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0xe0c00000-0xe0dfffff]

[    0.373196] pci 0000:00:1c.2: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xe0e00000-0xe0ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.373209] pci 0000:00:1c.3: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0xe1000000-0xe11fffff]

[    0.373221] pci 0000:00:1c.3: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xe1200000-0xe13fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.373234] pci 0000:00:1e.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xe1400000-0xe14fffff pref]

[    0.373247] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.373258] pci 0000:00:1c.2: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.373269] pci 0000:00:1c.3: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x6000-0x6fff]

[    0.373280] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xe0020000-0xe003ffff pref]

[    0.373292] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.373302] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.373316] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0400000-0xe07fffff]

[    0.373329] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xe00fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.373346] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.373356] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.373370] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xe0800000-0xe09fffff]

[    0.373383] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xe0a00000-0xe0bfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.373400] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    0.373410] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.373424] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xe0c00000-0xe0dfffff]

[    0.373437] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xe0e00000-0xe0ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.373453] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

[    0.373463] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0x6000-0x6fff]

[    0.373477] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xe1000000-0xe11fffff]

[    0.373490] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xe1200000-0xe13fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.373509] pci 0000:05:05.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xe1400000-0xe141ffff pref]

[    0.373521] pci 0000:05:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xe1420000-0xe142ffff pref]

[    0.373532] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

[    0.373542] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.373556] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0100000-0xe01fffff]

[    0.373569] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe1400000-0xe14fffff pref]

[    0.373607] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.373621] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.373636] pci 0000:00:1c.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[    0.373650] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.373661] pci 0000:00:1c.1: enabling bus mastering

[    0.373669] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.373683] pci 0000:00:1c.2: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[    0.373697] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.373708] pci 0000:00:1c.2: enabling bus mastering

[    0.373716] pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.373737] pci 0000:00:1c.3: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[    0.373753] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.373764] pci 0000:00:1c.3: enabling bus mastering

[    0.373772] pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.373785] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.373793] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.373799] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.373804] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.373810] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0xd0000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.373816] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.373822] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xe0400000-0xe07fffff]

[    0.373828] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xe0000000-0xe00fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.373834] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.373840] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xe0800000-0xe09fffff]

[    0.373846] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xe0a00000-0xe0bfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.373853] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.373858] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xe0c00000-0xe0dfffff]

[    0.373864] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xe0e00000-0xe0ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.373870] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0x6000-0x6fff]

[    0.373876] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xe1000000-0xe11fffff]

[    0.373882] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xe1200000-0xe13fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.373889] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.373894] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xe0100000-0xe01fffff]

[    0.373900] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 [mem 0xe1400000-0xe14fffff pref]

[    0.373906] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.373912] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.373917] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.373923] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 7 [mem 0xd0000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.373976] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.374096] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.374482] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.375429] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.375880] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.375896] TCP reno registered

[    0.375908] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.375930] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.376148] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.376459] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.376469] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.376476] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.376501] pci 0000:00:00.0: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.376511] pci 0000:00:00.0: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.376519] pci 0000:00:00.0: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.376527] pci 0000:00:00.0: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.376540] pci 0000:00:02.0: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.376547] pci 0000:00:02.0: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.376554] pci 0000:00:02.0: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.376562] pci 0000:00:02.0: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.376567] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.376576] pci 0000:00:1c.0: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.376583] pci 0000:00:1c.0: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.376590] pci 0000:00:1c.0: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.376597] pci 0000:00:1c.0: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.376607] pci 0000:00:1c.1: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.376615] pci 0000:00:1c.1: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.376622] pci 0000:00:1c.1: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.376629] pci 0000:00:1c.1: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.376639] pci 0000:00:1c.2: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.376646] pci 0000:00:1c.2: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.376654] pci 0000:00:1c.2: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.376661] pci 0000:00:1c.2: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.376671] pci 0000:00:1c.3: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.376678] pci 0000:00:1c.3: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.376685] pci 0000:00:1c.3: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.376692] pci 0000:00:1c.3: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.376702] pci 0000:00:1d.0: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.376710] pci 0000:00:1d.0: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.376717] pci 0000:00:1d.0: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.376741] pci 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0f10

[    0.376748] pci 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.376767] pci 0000:00:1d.0: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.376778] pci 0000:00:1d.1: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.376786] pci 0000:00:1d.1: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.376793] pci 0000:00:1d.1: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.376802] pci 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

[    0.376806] pci 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.376823] pci 0000:00:1d.1: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.376833] pci 0000:00:1d.2: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.376840] pci 0000:00:1d.2: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.376848] pci 0000:00:1d.2: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.376857] pci 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

[    0.376861] pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    0.376878] pci 0000:00:1d.2: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.376888] pci 0000:00:1d.3: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.376895] pci 0000:00:1d.3: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.376903] pci 0000:00:1d.3: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.376911] pci 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

[    0.376916] pci 0000:00:1d.3: Performing full reset

[    0.376933] pci 0000:00:1d.3: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.376943] pci 0000:00:1d.7: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.376950] pci 0000:00:1d.7: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.376957] pci 0000:00:1d.7: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.377097] pci 0000:00:1d.7: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.377107] pci 0000:00:1e.0: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.377115] pci 0000:00:1e.0: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.377122] pci 0000:00:1e.0: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.377129] pci 0000:00:1e.0: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.377139] pci 0000:00:1f.0: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.377147] pci 0000:00:1f.0: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.377154] pci 0000:00:1f.0: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.377161] pci 0000:00:1f.0: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.377171] pci 0000:00:1f.2: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.377178] pci 0000:00:1f.2: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.377186] pci 0000:00:1f.2: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.377193] pci 0000:00:1f.2: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.377203] pci 0000:00:1f.3: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.377210] pci 0000:00:1f.3: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.377218] pci 0000:00:1f.3: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.377225] pci 0000:00:1f.3: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.377235] pci 0000:01:00.0: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.377242] pci 0000:01:00.0: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.377249] pci 0000:01:00.0: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.377260] pci 0000:05:00.0: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.377267] pci 0000:05:00.0: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.377274] pci 0000:05:00.0: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.377285] pci 0000:05:05.0: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.377292] pci 0000:05:05.0: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.377299] pci 0000:05:05.0: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.377306] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.377428] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    0.413484] Freeing initrd memory: 648k freed

[    0.417454] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.418067] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.418096] type=2000 audit(1282213702.417:1): initialized

[    0.418357] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.418372] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.424755] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.424946] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.426472] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    0.427894] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[    0.431800] SGI XFS with security attributes, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

[    0.433631] msgmni has been set to 1725

[    0.433904] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.434384] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 6888 bytes left

[    0.434846] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.435148] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.435163] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.435170] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.435342] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.435558] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.435624] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.436014] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.436076] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.436427] pcieport 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.436488] pcieport 0000:00:1c.2: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.436855] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.436917] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.437430] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: Requesting control of PCIe PME from ACPI BIOS

[    0.437455] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: Failed to receive control of PCIe PME service: no _OSC support

[    0.437472] pcie_pme: probe of 0000:00:1c.0:pcie01 failed with error -13

[    0.437486] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: Requesting control of PCIe PME from ACPI BIOS

[    0.437499] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: Failed to receive control of PCIe PME service: no _OSC support

[    0.437513] pcie_pme: probe of 0000:00:1c.1:pcie01 failed with error -13

[    0.437526] pcieport 0000:00:1c.2: Requesting control of PCIe PME from ACPI BIOS

[    0.437538] pcieport 0000:00:1c.2: Failed to receive control of PCIe PME service: no _OSC support

[    0.437552] pcie_pme: probe of 0000:00:1c.2:pcie01 failed with error -13

[    0.437565] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: Requesting control of PCIe PME from ACPI BIOS

[    0.437578] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: Failed to receive control of PCIe PME service: no _OSC support

[    0.437591] pcie_pme: probe of 0000:00:1c.3:pcie01 failed with error -13

[    0.437805] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.445572] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.448089] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8500000, using 3072k, total 8128k

[    0.448105] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=4

[    0.448113] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.448122] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

[    0.472667] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    0.495710] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.496457] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input0

[    0.496869] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.497253] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    0.497604] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.498944] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    0.503852] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[    0.504146] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.504560] Switching to clocksource hpet

[    0.510401] brd: module loaded

[    0.512872] loop: module loaded

[    0.513814] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

[    0.513844] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.514189] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

[    0.665059] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.665184] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    0.665695] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    0.666313] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x30b8 ctl 0x30cc bmdma 0x30a0 irq 19

[    0.666664] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x30b0 ctl 0x30c8 bmdma 0x30a8 irq 19

[    0.667495] console [netcon0] enabled

[    0.667672] netconsole: network logging started

[    0.678267] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.688643] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 60 qtd 96 itd 160 sitd 96

[    0.688703] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    0.699117] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.699125] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.709353] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    0.709363] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.709541] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.719752] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: 

----------

## Anarcho

When both NICs are the same subnet, this behavior is pretty normal, as the kernel knows that the target IP is from the local system, he can answer directly.

----------

## larand54

Ok Anarcho, that may be so - but the card in this slot refuses to exchange any data on the wire so I never get an IP address using dhcp on it. If you read this thread from the beginning you'll see that it is some type of HW-problem. I hope it could be solved by some kernel-config or patch but I don't know what.  :Crying or Very sad: 

If someone is keen on interrupts and pci mybe the list from dmesg above can give any clues. I added some debuginfo via kernel config so thats why it's so verbose.

----------

## larand54

Got a new modified reisercard from MOREX and that solved the whole thing.

Great work MOREX(Amy) Thank's a lot!

----------

